# Dans la jungle



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

Bonjour tout le monde !

Si cela vous intéresse (ou pas) le dernier single de Renaud "Dans la jungle" est sorti ce mois ci. C'est une chanson enregistrée afin de plaider pour la libération d'Ingrid Bétancourt retenue depuis 4 ans en Colombie. Sur le single, il y a la chanson titre, une version en espagnol (En la selva), l'instru et un clip vidéo. 

L'ensemble des droits de la chanson sont reversés à une association (Albergue infantil) oeuvrant au profit des enfants des rues de Bogota.

D'ailleurs, dans le clip on a droit à un gros plan sur le bureau du Mac de Renaud. En effet, depuis toujours Renaud est un Mac user, et il n'a pas hésité à l'écrire plusieurs fois lorqu'il écrivait des chroniques pour Charlie Hebdo.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

ça ne nous interesse pas !!!!


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Ah il est macuser ? m'étonne moins alors


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

( Wé Ah x 8 ) 

Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce soir et les ames tranquil s' endorment Le lion est mort ce soir 
( Ohim Bowé x7 )
Ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
( Ohim Bowé x7 )

Tout est sage dans le village Le lion est mort ce soir , plus de rages plus de carnage , Le lion est mort ce soir 
(Ahhiiiiiiiiiiii + ( Ohim Bowé x 7)x2

l' indomptable,le redoutable 
Le lion est mort ce soir 
Vien ma belle vien ma gazelle
Le lion est mort ce soir 
(Ahhiiiiiiiiihiiiiiii + ( Ohim Bowé x 7)x2

Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana 

Dans la jungle Terrible jungle, le lion est mort ce soir

(Ohim Bowé x7)
Ahiiiiiiihiiiii + (Ohim Bowé x7 )

AHIIIIIIIIIHIIIIIIIIIIIII
+ Ohim Bowé x 5

AhIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
+Ohim bowé x 4

Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce soir
Hoummm!


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

C'est surtout usé qu'il est.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

*


			
				toys a dit:
			
		


			( Wé Ah x 8 ) 

Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce soir et les ames tranquil s' endorment Le lion est mort ce soir 
( Ohim Bowé x7 )
Ahiiiiiiiiiiiiiii...
( Ohim Bowé x7 )

Tout est sage dans le village Le lion est mort ce soir , plus de rages plus de carnage , Le lion est mort ce soir 
(Ahhiiiiiiiiiiii + ( Ohim Bowé x 7)x2

l' indomptable,le redoutable 
Le lion est mort ce soir 
Vien ma belle vien ma gazelle
Le lion est mort ce soir 
(Ahhiiiiiiiiihiiiiiii + ( Ohim Bowé x 7)x2

Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana Ahnanana 

Dans la jungle Terrible jungle, le lion est mort ce soir

(Ohim Bowé x7)
Ahiiiiiiihiiiii + (Ohim Bowé x7 )

AHIIIIIIIIIHIIIIIIIIIIIII
+ Ohim Bowé x 5

AhIIIIIIIIIIIIIIIII
+Ohim bowé x 4

Dans la jungle terrible jungle le lion est mort ce soir
Hoummm!
		
Cliquez pour agrandir...

* 
*Sécurité !!!!!!!*


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Sécurité !!!!!!!*


ho merde je me casse!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> *
> *Sécurité !!!!!!!*



Je réponds:

*ceinture!*


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Le premier qui dit chasteté va se faire bannir...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

putain vous êtes trop con a chaque fois que je lis un poste je suis morts de rire et sa me fait super mal au cotes.


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> (Ahhiiiiiiiiiiii + ( Ohim Bowé x 7)x2


       

surtout ne change rien, ingrid bétancourt s'occupe de tout


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Voilà!!! Un nouveau membre, plein de bonne volonté, vient vous faire découvrir quelque chose de bien (ou pas... Là n'est pas la question...) et vous, insupportables béotiens ; vous le rembarez d'entrée de jeu! Ah ça... Ce n'est pas sur vous qu'il faut compter pour répendre un peu de chaleur humaine sur ce forum vérolé par l'ironie et la moquerie les plus crasses! Vous feriez déséspérer mère Theresa de la nature humaine et ... Hein? ... Quoi? ...  Comment ça elle est morte? ... Oh, putain! Ca fiche un coup!...


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *
> *
> *Sécurité !!!!!!!*



Je réponds : *SOCIALE*.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Chasteté


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Voilà!!! Un nouveau membre.



S'est trompé de fil alors. Serait plus utile là.

:rateau:


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Voilà!!! Un nouveau membre, plein de bonne volonté, vient vous faire découvrir quelque chose de bien (ou pas... Là n'est pas la question...) et vous, insupportables béotiens ; vous le rembarez d'entrée de jeu! Ah ça... Ce n'est pas sur vous qu'il faut compter pour répendre un peu de chaleur humaine sur ce forum vérolé par l'ironie et la moquerie les plus crasses! Vous feriez déséspérer mère Theresa de la nature humaine et ... Hein? ... Quoi? ...  Comment ça elle est morte? ... Oh, putain! Ca fiche un coup!...



je m'escuse tonton le corse a raison. je suis moi même grand fan de renaud j'ai eu une R12 et une R21 s'est pour te dire.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> putain vous êtes trop con a chaque fois que je lis un poste je suis morts de rire et sa me fait super mal au cotes.




Poste en aveugle c'est plus prudent


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Si cela vous intéresse *(ou pas)* ....



Malheureux!!!! Faut jamais mettre ça!!!


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Poste en aveugle c'est plus prudent


s'est pas con mais s'est moins drôle et on vas encore dire que je floode comme un porc alors que s'est même pas vrai s'est juste que je répond a côté de la plaque a chaque fois


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pas con mais s'est moins drôle et on vas encore dire que je floode comme un porc alors que s'est même pas vrai s'est juste que je répond a côté de la plaque a chaque fois




Faut calibrer de floodomètre ....c'est une question de réglage...

1/3 Bière ( ou autre chose)
1/3 Flood
1/3 Connerie...

Le reste vient tout seul....


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)




----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

>




Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ben oui.....


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Aaaaaaaaaaaaaah, ben oui.....



L'humour (mais puis je appeler ça comme ça ?) de certains me laisse pantois et perplexe...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> S'est trompé de fil alors. Serait plus utile là.
> 
> :rateau:


Jimmy te remercie (il ne peut le faire lui même, avec le nez, sur le clavier, il n'est pas encore très au point Jimmy...)

Bon, sinon, soyez sérieux, merde !
Menaçons les FARC de les bouler rouges s'ils ne libèrent pas Ingrid tout de suite !
Organisons un sondage pour savoir si le disque est bien ou pas,
je ne sais pas moi,
agissons !!!


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> L'humour (mais puis je appeler ça comme ça ?) de certains me laisse pantois et perplexe...



Faudra t'y faire mon vieux parce que t'as pas fini d'être perplexe et pantois. Parole de canard !


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Jimmy te remercie (il ne peut le faire lui même, avec le nez, sur le clavier, il n'est pas encore très au point Jimmy...)
> 
> Bon, sinon, soyez sérieux, merde !
> Menaçons les FARC de les bouler rouges s'ils ne libèrent pas Ingrid tout de suite !
> ...




Je connais un moyen radical...mais je suis pas certain que ça plaise à tout le monde


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> L'humour (mais puis je appeler ça comme ça ?) de certains me laisse pantois et perplexe...



Ben... Y'a quand même une belle brochette de gros cons, ici. J'ai tout essayé pour les remettre dans le droit chemin, mais peau de nib'!!! Quand j'ai débarqué, j'ai bien essayé de les mettre à la poésie et aux belles lettres ; mais t'en foutrais, moi! De la confiture aux cochons... Je comprend tout à fait ton désaroi, va...


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> L'humour (mais puis je appeler ça comme ça ?) de certains me laisse pantois et perplexe...


Nous aussi on est sensible à la liberté : on post et on se casse fissa


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Y'a quand même une belle brochette de gros cons, ici. J'ai tout essayé pour le remettre dans le droit chemin, mais peau de nib'!!! Quand j'ai débarqué, j'ai bien essayé de les mettre à la poésie et aux belles lettres ; mais t'en foutrais, moi! De la confiture aux cochons... Je comprend tout à fait ton désaroi, va...




Je ressent comme une grande peine qui sommeil au plus profond de toi....

Récite nous ta poésie...parle sans crainte


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Y'a quand même une belle brochette de gros cons, ici. J'ai tout essayé pour les remettre dans le droit chemin, mais peau de nib'!!! Quand j'ai débarqué, j'ai bien essayé de les mettre à la poésie et aux belles lettres ; mais t'en foutrais, moi! De la confiture aux cochons... Je comprend tout à fait ton désaroi, va...


 
Chu pas d'accord, moi j'ai beaucoup appris. D'ailleurs comme disait l'autre, quand on est un peu artiste, c'est dingue ce que l'on peut faire avec une bonne gastro...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Y'a quand même une belle brochette de gros cons, ici. J'ai tout essayé pour les remettre dans le droit chemin, mais peau de nib'!!! Quand j'ai débarqué, j'ai bien essayé de les mettre à la poésie et aux belles lettres ; mais t'en foutrais, moi! De la confiture aux cochons... Je comprend tout à fait ton désaroi, va...


 
Et ta soeur ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?




Il a une soeur ?


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ben... Y'a quand même une belle brochette de gros cons, ici. J'ai tout essayé pour les remettre dans le droit chemin, mais peau de nib'!!! Quand j'ai débarqué, j'ai bien essayé de les mettre à la poésie et aux belles lettres ; mais t'en foutrais, moi! De la confiture aux cochons... Je comprend tout à fait ton désaroi, va...


Ok merci !! Je prends note.

Perso, sans être fan, je trouve que la chanson est bonne; et même si ça ne vous plait pas vous pouvez toujours l'acheter et l'offrir ou que sais je encore. Comme je vous l'ai dit tout les droits sont destinés à une asso aux profits des enfants de Bogota.

Pour plus d'info : www.betancourt.info


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Je ressent comme une grande peine qui sommeil au plus profond de toi....
> 
> Récite nous ta poésie...parle sans crainte


Quoi?!? Me livrer comme un agneau frais démoulé à une bande de chacals aux dents cariées?... Feuquiou!!!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> ... Feuquiou!!!




Encore une promesse qui ne sera jamais tenue :mouais:


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci !! Je prends note.
> 
> Perso, sans être fan, je trouve que la chanson est bonne; et même si ça ne vous plait pas vous pouvez toujours l'acheter et l'offrir ou que sais je encore.


Je vois que t'as vu le sujet "Vos pires cadeaux de noël"


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Et ta soeur ?


Ah, au fait, Sonny... Pourrais-tu à l'occasion expliquer à Reineman l'emploi des expressions "et ta soeur" ; "et ta mémé"... etc... Je l'ai trouvé fort marri, tout à l'heure, quand en réponse à un de ses posts, j'ai évoqué son aïeule.... Merci 
Visiblement, les bretons ne parlent pas comme nous...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Ah, au fait, Sonny... Pourrais-tu à l'occasion expliquer à Reineman l'emploi des expressions "et ta soeur" ; "et ta mémé"... etc... Je l'ai trouvé fort marri, tout à l'heure, quand en réponse à un de ses posts, j'ai évoqué son aïeule.... Merci
> Visiblement, les bretons ne parlent pas comme nous...


 
Et pourtant, certains prétendent qu'on se ressemble !!!

C'est un tissu de connerie biensur, et ton intervention le prouve bien... 

Bon, il est ou Pierre Gilles Derennes que je le brieffe sur l'humour méditerranéen...


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Ok merci !! Je prends note.
> 
> Perso, sans être fan, je trouve que la chanson est bonne; et même si ça ne vous plait pas vous pouvez toujours l'acheter et l'offrir ou que sais je encore. Comme je vous l'ai dit tout les droits sont destinés à une asso aux profits des enfants de Bogota.
> 
> Pour plus d'info : www.betancourt.info



moi y'a un petit truc qui me gene dans cette histoire...c'est que ingrid betancourt appartient quand meme a l'une des familles les plus riches et les plus influente de France et je me demande sincerement , si renaud aurait fait une chanson si tel n'avait pas été le cas.
apres, peut etre que je fais du mauvais esprit...je sais pas.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi y'a un petit truc qui me gene dans cette histoire...c'est que ingrid betancourt appartient quand meme a l'une des familles les plus riches et les plus influente de France et je me demande sincerement , si renaud aurait fait une chanson si tel n'avait pas été le cas.
> apres, peut etre que je fais du mauvais esprit...je sais pas.




Pas assez riche pour être libérée...
Maintenant je ne connais pas Renaud, mais je pense qu'il fait cela sans arrière pensées...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

reineman a dit:
			
		

> moi y'a un petit truc qui me gene dans cette histoire...c'est que ingrid betancourt appartient quand meme a l'une des familles les plus riches et les plus influente de France et je me demande sincerement , si renaud aurait fait une chanson si tel n'avait pas été le cas.
> apres, peut etre que je fais du mauvais esprit...je sais pas.


C'est toujours possible. Et, sincérement je n'en sais rien. Mais accordons lui au moins le bénéfice du doute.
Et à mon avis, il n'a rien à y gagner à le faire pour de mauvaises raisons


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

bétancourt.. les grilles bétancourt ?


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

*Agacé*

Au fait de qui on cause là ???

Je comprends plus rien...


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> bétancourt.. les grilles bétancourt ?


 
Nan, Nuno Bettencourt, le gratteux d'Xtreme...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours possible. Et, sincérement je n'en sais rien. Mais accordons lui a moins le bénéfice du doute.


Tous les bénéfices sont reversés à une association, on a dit !


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Bon, il est ou Pierre Gilles Derennes que je le brieffe sur l'humour méditerranéen...



ouais! non merci..l'humour corse c'est trop détonnant pour moi!.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Pas assez riche pour être libérée...
> Maintenant je ne connais pas Renaud, mais je pense qu'il fait cela sans arrière pensées...



Je pense aussi.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

PonkHead a dit:
			
		

> Tous les bénéfices sont reversés à une association, on a dit !



Ouais, c'est même moi qui l'ai dit


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Ouais, c'est même moi qui l'ai dit


s'est celui qui dit qui y est.!





ps on part prendre un thé 5 mn et s'est le bordel!


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Agacé*
> 
> Au fait de qui on cause là ???
> 
> Je comprends plus rien...




De la dame courageuse qui fait de la politique , dans un pays où lorsque tu égratignes les privilèges des deux bords, ont t'enlève d'un commun accords pour t'empêcher de l'ouvrir....
Et visiblement ça marche...car pour une fois gouvernement et FARC sont d'accord sur toute la ligne ( mauvais jeu de mots...)...surtout ne rien faire....


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> De la dame courageuse qui fait de la politique , dans un pays où lorsque tu égratignes les privilèges des deux bords, ont t'enlève d'un commun accords pour t'empêcher de l'ouvrir....
> Et visiblement ça marche...car pour une fois gouvernement et FARC sont d'accord sur toute la ligne ( mauvais jeu de mots...)...surtout ne rien faire....


s'est pour ça que quand j'ai vue se qu'il faisais a la frac j'ai décidé d'arretter les études.


----------



## reineman (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> C'est toujours possible. Et, sincérement je n'en sais rien. Mais accordons lui au moins le bénéfice du doute.
> Et à mon avis, il n'a rien à y gagner à le faire pour de mauvaises raisons



moauis..tu dois avoir raison..je crois avoir lu quelque part qu'elle fait partie de la meme famille que bétancourt, la pédégere de l'oréal, mais je suis pas sur-sur en meme temps.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> *Agacé*
> 
> Au fait de qui on cause là ???
> 
> Je comprends plus rien...



Rapîdement : en Colombie il y a une guerilla menée par des Marxistes : les FARCS qui les oppposent au dictateur en place du nom de Uribe. Bettancourt s'était présentée en Colombie aux élections présidentielles afin de faire respecter la démocratie dans ce pays. Les FARCS la trouvant "génante" l'ont enlevé. Ce qui ne dérange pas le moins du monde le dictateur en place.

Globalement c'est ça...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> s'est pour ça que quand j'ai vue se qu'il faisais a la frac j'ai décidé d'arretter les études.




Vu la qualité de ton orthogaphe et de ta grammaire, je ne doute pas une seule seconde que tu as stoppé tes études.


PS : désolé mais tu l'as bien cherché...


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Vu la qualité de ton orthogaphe et de ta grammaire, je ne doute pas une seule seconde que tu as stoppé tes études.
> 
> 
> PS : désolé mais tu l'as bien cherché...


[MODE:irronique] ho non alors y en a marre s'est trop facile [/MODE:irronique]

no stress mec on peut dire ce que l'on veut sur mon écriture je sais que je ne suis pas un as.
et en plus je suis de bonne humeur.


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> [MODE:irronique] ho non alors y en a marre s'est trop facile [/MODE:irronique]
> 
> no stress mec on peut dire ce que l'on veut sur mon écriture je sais que je ne suis pas un as.
> et en plus je suis de bonne humeur.



Excuse moi, je ne voulais pas te blesser. Mais comme tu as beaucoup vanné, je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.  Tes vannes tombent en avalanche, j'ai donc tenté d'en faire une moi aussi. Désolé.


----------



## sonnyboy (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Rapîdement : en Colombie il y a une guerilla menée par des Marxistes : les FARCS qui les oppposent au dictateur en place du nom de Uribe. Bettancourt s'était présentée en Colombie aux élections présidentielles afin de faire respecter la démocratie dans ce pays. Les FARCS la trouvant "génante" l'ont enlevé. Ce qui ne dérange pas le moins du monde le dictateur en place.
> 
> Globalement c'est ça...


 
Non, mais si tu veux t'as qu'à me prendre pour un crétin aussi !!!!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Excuse moi, je ne voulais pas te blesser. Mais comme tu as beaucoup vanné, je n'ai pas pu m'en empêcher.  Tes vannes tombent en avalanche, j'ai donc tenté d'en faire une moi aussi. Désolé.



T'vas voir... t'vas vite prendre le pli...


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si tu veux t'as qu'à me prendre pour un crétin aussi !!!!


Loin de moi cette idée, mais beaucoup de gens ne connaissent pas encore cette histoire. D'ailleurs, cela ne fais pas longtemps que je m'y intéresse.


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si tu veux t'as qu'à me prendre pour un crétin aussi !!!!




Qui te prend pour un crétin ?

Si c'est une fille je m'en occupe perso...si c'est un mec.....il a raison t'es un crétin


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> T'vas voir... t'vas vite prendre le pli...



J'espère bien que non, c'est pas dans mon tempéramment...


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Loin de moi cette idée, mais beaucoup de gens ne connaissent pas encore cette histoire. D'ailleurs, cela ne fais pas longtemps que je m'y intéresse.



Y'a des causes, comme ça... Quand on a interdit à Traci Lords de tourner des films, j'ai été scandalisé!


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> J'espère bien que non, c'est pas dans mon tempéramment...



Meuuuuuuuuu oui!... Ils disent tous ça...


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

sonnyboy a dit:
			
		

> Non, mais si tu veux t'as qu'à me prendre pour un crétin aussi !!!!


sonnyboy l'est pas crétin,
l'est juste d'une hummeur de chien

(sur l'air de "sonnyboy il est méchant"...)


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Qui te prend pour un crétin ?
> 
> Si c'est une fille je m'en occupe perso...si c'est un mec.....il a raison t'es un crétin


apres une simple vérification dans mon calçon, oui je suis bien un garçon.


ps pour tonton: t'es loin de m'avoir mis en colère sa fait de longue années que je ne prend plus la tête sur des remarque de se style et si je vannes sur des sujet comme celui ci j'en suis aussi le fervant admirateur si il y avais plus de gens comme ingrid il y aurais bien moins de merde sur cette putain de planette (mais aussi beaucoup plus de cd fait par des artistes en cherche de vente).


----------



## loustic (28 Décembre 2005)

Mais de qui s'agit-il ?

La dame Bétancourt, on en entend parler de temps à autre.

Mais Renaud, qui c'est ? Il fabrique des autos ?

Et le Sonny, qui c'est ? Un fabricant de futaux ?


----------



## supermoquette (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> (mais aussi beaucoup plus de cd fait par des artistes en cherche de vente).


Voyez comment qu'on lui la fait pas à lui ?


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

loustic a dit:
			
		

> Mais de qui s'agit-il ?
> 
> La dame Bétancourt, on en entend parler de temps à autre.
> 
> ...




C'est Miss Walkman qui chante dans la jungle avec Alonso :mouais:


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyez comment qu'on lui la fait pas à lui ?



Bof, Renaud a pas besoin de ça. Son dernier album s'est vendu à 4 millions d'exemplaires. Et, ce single est un quasi échec commercial pour lui.

Et comme on l'a dit, il touche rien, tout va à une asso.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

supermoquette a dit:
			
		

> Voyez comment qu'on lui la fait pas à lui ?


faut pas être con non plus même si les ventes de cette chanson (je ne parle pas du disque au complet juste de cette chanson) sont reversé a une asso pour ingride sa lui fait quand même un max de pub des plateaux télé et autre promos audio/visuelle et la les ventes de son cd sont boosté s'est rien de plus que de la pub gratos on en est même a en parlé ici donc sa marche. je ne remet pas en doute les bonnes pensé de rennaud mais je suis sur que sa prod a vue aussi les retombé sur les autres produit rennaud


----------



## Tonton Nestor (28 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> faut pas être con non plus même si les ventes de cette chanson (je ne parle pas du disque au complet juste de cette chanson) sont reversé a une asso pour ingride sa lui fait quand même un max de pub des plateaux télé et autre promos audio/visuelle et la les ventes de son cd sont boosté s'est rien de plus que de la pub gratos on en est même a en parlé ici donc sa marche. je ne remet pas en doute les bonnes pensé de rennaud mais je suis sur que sa prod a vue aussi les retombé sur les autres produit rennaud



A priori c'est pas extrait d'un album, c'est juste un single.


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> A priori c'est pas extrait d'un album, c'est juste un single.


Certes, mais ce n'est pas au vieux single qu'on apprend à faire la grimace.


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Et, ce single est un quasi échec commercial pour lui.



Comme quoi les gens préfèrent donner à Renaud qu'aux associations...


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

Bon ben le mieux est d'offrir le cd de renaud, emballé par les scouts, à jimmy le tronc. Triple bonne action. Pi en plus, Jimmy, si la chanson le soule, il ne peut même pas l'arrêter, sauf s'il arrive à appuyer sur stop avec son groin


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben le mieux est d'offrir le cd de renaud, emballé par les scouts, à jimmy le tronc. Triple bonne action. Pi en plus, Jimmy, si la chanson le soule, il ne peut même pas l'arrêter, sauf s'il arrive à appuyer sur stop avec son groin




T'as oublié les bonnes résolutions pour 2006


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> Bon ben le mieux est d'offrir le cd de renaud, emballé par les scouts, à jimmy le tronc. Triple bonne action. Pi en plus, Jimmy, si la chanson le soule, il ne peut même pas l'arrêter, sauf s'il arrive à appuyer sur stop avec son groin


Toi, tu vas te faire courser par un dimétrodon .


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

J'trouve que le mec qui a inventé le char à voile s'est pas mal inspiré du dimétrodon... je sais, ça n'a aucun rapport, c'est pour faire diversion


----------



## Fulvio (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> J'trouve que le mec qui a inventé le char à voile s'est pas mal inspiré du dimétrodon... je sais, ça n'a aucun rapport, c'est pour faire diversion



Le coiffeur de ponkhead aussi.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> A priori c'est pas extrait d'un album, c'est juste un single.


même si s'est que sur un simple sa booste pareil sur le plant médiatique et hop il nous resort un album dans les 6 mois histoir d'être encore sur la fin de la vague ingrid.


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> c'est pour faire diversion



VERSION


----------



## Fondug (28 Décembre 2005)

'Tain, j'viens de péter la chaise sur laquelle j'étais assis, la chaise de mon bureau, et j'me suis ruiné la tronche parterre comme un otarie bourrée à la bière. Le regime devient vraiment nécessaire...


----------



## La mouette (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, j'viens de péter la chaise sur laquelle j'étais assis, la chaise de mon bureau, et j'me suis ruiné la tronche parterre comme un otarie bourrée à la bière. Le regime devient vraiment nécessaire...




Vais demander à Renaud qu'il fasse un CD pour qu'il te paie une nouvelle chaise


----------



## Anonyme (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, j'viens de péter la chaise sur laquelle j'étais assis, la chaise de mon bureau, et j'me suis ruiné la tronche parterre comme un otarie bourrée à la bière. Le regime devient vraiment nécessaire...



Ces chaises dactylo, ça tient pas la route, j'ai fait pareil l'autre fois...
Une chaise conforama à 25 euros depuis et pas de problèmes...


----------



## Nobody (28 Décembre 2005)

Fondug a dit:
			
		

> 'Tain, j'viens de péter la chaise sur laquelle j'étais assis, la chaise de mon bureau, et j'me suis ruiné la tronche parterre comme un otarie bourrée à la bière. Le regime devient vraiment nécessaire...



J'ai cru entendre "oïnk oïnk".
Qui c'est qu'a fait "oïnk oïnk"?


----------



## -lepurfilsdelasagesse- (28 Décembre 2005)

Nobody a dit:
			
		

> J'ai cru entendre "oïnk oïnk".
> Qui c'est qu'a fait "oïnk oïnk"?





*Moi aussi*
j'ai entendu couiner un cochon.


----------



## PATOCHMAN (28 Décembre 2005)

Une petite faim? Un bon sandwich au groin?


----------



## toys (28 Décembre 2005)

PATOCHMAN a dit:
			
		

> Une petite faim? Un bon sandwich au groin?


avec une narine mayo et une moutarde.



re bonjour a tous


----------



## Fondug (29 Décembre 2005)

grouik !
bon, me revlà au burlingue avec une nouvelle chaise... Bien évidemment, elle est 'ach'ment moins bien que l'autre qui pivotait tant tous les sens que j'pouvais faire des figure façon surya bonaly avec. D'ailleurs hier soir, c'est bien ce qui s'est passé, un remake de surya au jo de d'albertville, paf !


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> putain vous êtes trop con a chaque fois que je lis un poste je suis morts de rire et sa me fait super mal au cotes.



Pareil et pis çà fait mauvais genre au taf  

Alors, pour ne pas me faire mal voir, je suis obligé d'aller moins souvent au bar MacG


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Alors, j'essaie de me sevrer en allant moins souvent au bar MacG




Et ça fonctionne ?


----------



## gKatarn (29 Décembre 2005)

Pffff, tant que j'étais en vacances sans accès au net, oui çà marchait


----------



## La mouette (29 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pffff, tant que j'étais en vacances sans accès au net, oui çà marchait




Je me disais aussi


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

gKatarn a dit:
			
		

> Pareil et pis çà fait mauvais genre au taf
> 
> Alors, pour ne pas me faire mal voir, je suis obligé d'aller moins souvent au bar MacG


QUOI! s'est pas possible quand ta personne je me fait chier comme un rat mort.

hier j'avais du monde j'ai pas eu le temps de floodé!


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> hier j'avais du monde j'ai pas eu le temps de floodé!




C'est le moment de créer un mouvement de soutient aux floodeurs/floodeuses en mal de flood..


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de créer un mouvement de soutient aux floodeurs/floodeuses en mal de flood..


oui je suis pour ex quand on a pas posté pendant trois jours les postes comptes double.


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> oui je suis pour ex quand on a pas posté pendant trois jours les postes comptes double.



Une sorte d'ultra flood moderne, avec coefficient d'absence...à étudier


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Une sorte d'ultra flood moderne, avec coefficient d'absence...à étudier


toi qui est tout vert ta pas moyen de nous géré sa!

bon je vous fait bes bisous faut que je rentre.


----------



## La mouette (30 Décembre 2005)

toys a dit:
			
		

> toi qui est tout vert ta pas moyen de nous géré sa!
> 
> bon je vous fait bes bisous faut que je rentre.




bonne soirée


----------



## toys (30 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> bonne soirée



bon en fait il me reste un petit moment avent la partie d'échec de l'année.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (31 Décembre 2005)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> C'est le moment de créer un mouvement de soutient aux floodeurs/floodeuses en mal de flood..



Ca existe les patchs pour aider à se passer du flood ?


----------



## La mouette (31 Décembre 2005)

iDuck a dit:
			
		

> Ca existe les patchs pour aider à se passer du flood ?




Oui il s'applique en mettant les doigts dans la prise électrique


----------



## Mobyduck (31 Décembre 2005)

Fumant comme patch...


----------



## La Toune (31 Décembre 2005)

Tonton Nestor a dit:
			
		

> Bonjour tout le monde !
> 
> Si cela vous intéresse (ou pas) le dernier single de Renaud "Dans la jungle" est sorti ce mois ci. C'est une chanson enregistrée afin de plaider pour la libération d'Ingrid Bétancourt retenue depuis 4 ans en Colombie. [...]
> L'ensemble des droits de la chanson sont reversés à une association (Albergue infantil) oeuvrant au profit des enfants des rues de Bogota.
> [...] Depuis toujours Renaud est un Mac user, et il n'a pas hésité à l'écrire plusieurs fois lorqu'il écrivait des chroniques pour Charlie Hebdo.



COOL ! Tonton Nestor ! Un fan de Macs et de Renard ! Comme moi !
Moi je l'ai pas acheté, "Dans la jungle" parceque Ingrid Bétoncourt, je m'en fous un peu... Enfin, c'est peut-être con de dire ca, mais disons plutôt que j'ai du mal à me sentir concerné par rapport à d'autres causes qui me paraissent plus évidentes...
Bref, en tous cas, j'ai TOUS les autres albums de Renard, même ceux qui n'existent pas dans le commerce !!! Et j'suis bien content qu'il soit sur Mac !  Tin-tin-tin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## toys (1 Janvier 2006)

La Toune a dit:
			
		

> COOL ! Tonton Nestor ! Un fan de Macs et de Renard ! Comme moi !
> Moi je l'ai pas acheté, "Dans la jungle" parceque Ingrid Bétoncourt, je m'en fous un peu... Enfin, c'est peut-être con de dire ca, mais disons plutôt que j'ai du mal à me sentir concerné par rapport à d'autres causes qui me paraissent plus évidentes...
> Bref, en tous cas, j'ai TOUS les autres albums de Renard, même ceux qui n'existent pas dans le commerce !!! Et j'suis bien content qu'il soit sur Mac !  Tin-tin-tin !!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


je me sentirais plus concerné par une personne comme ingride que par un mec comme renaud (j'aime beaucoup ça musique)( ho merde le thé est chaud)mais je ne l'ai encore jamais vu se posser comme la fait ingride.


----------



## Deleted member 18124 (1 Janvier 2006)

La mouette a dit:
			
		

> Oui il s'applique en mettant les doigts dans la prise électrique



[MODE "Claude François"]C'est pas un peu dangereux ? [/"Claude François"]


----------



## Anonyme (1 Janvier 2006)

Put@@@, dire qu'elle a encore réveillonné loin de chez elle... Enfin bon, pendant ce temps là des milliers de personnes sont morte de faim ou du sida, mais quand même...
Mélanie et son frère sont passés à l'âge adulte sans leur mère.


----------

